# Laporte county field report ( and to a lesser extant Porter and St. Joe)



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Found 31 yesterday 4 or 5 miles south east of Westville...many half free, a few blacks one blond...found in little over an hour, searched some state land on the Laporte Co.- St. Joe Co. Border two days ago...nothing... Searched extreme northern Porter county yesterday for three hours came up with nothing though the conditions look perfect and others seen to be having luck...blondes and spikes. ....hoping for a mushroom tsunami with this rain this weekend...good luck everyone, oh, I found all of the ones I got in a woods comprised of poplar, cherry, and hickory, with lots of sassafras as under brush, other shrooms in the area included black cups, and "little brown mushrooms"


----------

